# Wie Wasserasseln ködern?



## Biotopfan (15. Nov. 2018)

Hei, da ich gerade einen Zuchtansatz Glanzwürmer angesetzt habe, brauche ich noch 10-30 
Wasserasseln als Gesellschaft. Die beiden Arten geben zusammen mit Wasserflöhen ein Dreamteam ab...wie man hier sehen kann...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2nQx6H7Enk_

Wie ködere ich die jetzt am Besten, hat jemand einen Tip?
Versuche mit einem 1 Litereimer und Zucchini ist gescheitert...
In meinem Miniteich leben Wasserasseln. Das weiß ich...
Hab auch letztens Lemna Triscula rausgefischt und Spirodela, um sie fürs Kaltwasseraquarium in Quarantäne zu stecken..da war eine __ Wasserassel mit drin und wird begeistert beobachtet.
Nur bauche ich halt mehr, damit die sich auch vermehren...
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Monika,

ködern macht wenig Sinn, denn den eutrophierten "Unterwasserkomposthaufen", bestehend aus abgestorbenen Tieren und Pflanzen(teilen), und den Wasserasseln als Lebensraum bevorzugen, kannst du eh mit nix toppen. Da hilft nur ein beherzter Griff in den Mulm. Bevor ich meinen Teich vorletztes Jahr "abmagerte" hatte ich die bei jedem Versuch, den Mulm etwas einzudämmen zu Dutzenden im Kescher. Wirklich gut vermehren tun sich die hauptsächlich in stark eutrophierten Gewässern mit ausreichend Mulmmaterial. (Für den Gewässerzustand ist massenhaftes Vorkommen normalerweise ein Alarmzeichen).

Ob jetzt aber die richtige Jahreszeit für __ Asseln fangen ist, weiß ich nicht. Überwintern die, sterben sie ab und überwintern im Ei- und Larvenstadium wie viele Insekten? Macht es Sinn, Bodenschlamm in dein Zuchtaquarium zu setzen und zu hoffen, dass die Asselbrut in wärmerer Umgebung aufgeht, das sind so die Fragen, die ich mir gerade stelle.


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Nov. 2018)

Hei Beate..leider hat mein Teich nicht nur Wasserasseln, sondern auch Hundsegel und diverse Planarien, Gewürm, wahnsinnig viele Libellenlarven usw. Von daher kann ich keinen Schlamm nehmen.
Die __ Asseln würde ich per Umsetzmethode reinigen.
Die Asseln täglich vorsichtig aus dem Gefäß fangen und in ein anderes Gefäß mit Aquarienschlamm und etwas Sand setzen.
Aber der Tip mit dem Schlamm ist gut, die Asseln in der Vase hält sich auch gerne darin auf...ich werde mal versuchen etwas vom Bodengrund in eine Vase zu geben, absetzen zu lassen und evt. Wasserasseln zu gewinnen...
Ja, mag sein, das es nicht die richtige Jahreszeit dafür ist. Aber auch im Frühling ist es nicht zu spät damit anzufangen. Ich möchte irgendwann Süßwassernadeln halten und züchten. Diese hier:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NjuwPPRUOE_

Hier mal eine Fütterungsszene...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BKfKp97Drk_

Und dafür brauche ich ein zuverlässiges, friedliches Lebendfutter, das sich evt. auch in ihrem Becken ansiedeln und dauerhaft halten läßt, zumindest über Urlaubszeiten.
2 Tage ohne Lebendfutter und die Süßwassernadeln sind Geschichte...Das ist der Grund, warum ich mit diesen faszinierenden Tieren noch warten muß, bis ich das Futter dauerhaft im Griff habe.
Für weitere Tips über Wasserasseln bin ich dankbar.
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Nov. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Nur bauche ich halt mehr, damit die sich auch vermehren...


Bekommen Wasserasseln nicht nur ein mal im Jahr junge? Was spricht gegen Garnelen?


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Nov. 2018)

Hei, weil es heißt, das Garnelen Süßwassernadeln abpiddeln, sie damit nerven und für Hautirritationen sorgen.
Garnelen hab ich in allen Farben, Neocaridina, Caridina, Kardnialsgarnelen..das wäre nicht das Problem...
Bei andern Fischen, die das als Vorratsfutter brauchen könnten, wie bei den Elassoma /Dario Dario sind Garnelen Laichräuber. Wasserasseln wohl ehr nicht. Das würde ich dann ausprobieren, ob in einem Becken mit Wasserasseln Junge hochkommen.
Naja, unter gleichbleibenden warmen Bedingungen, also über 15° wäre das schon möglich,das die durchgehend Junge bekommen?...wäre auch zu testen...
Aber die Leute, die Wasserasseln als Lebendfutter verwenden, scheinen durchwegs begeistert zu sein, von der Einfachheit und Vermehrungsrate, wenn man einen nicht zu kleinen Zuchtansatz hat.
Die sind auch ganzschön teuer wenn man sie kaufen will..ey...Googel mal...
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Nov. 2018)

Hi Monika,

zur Vermehrung von Wasserasseln hab ich ja was im entsprechenden Lexikoneintrag was geschrieben (leider funktioniert schon seit der letzten Forumsumstellung nicht mehr die automatische Verlinkung von Begriffen direkt zu vorhanden Lexikoneinträgen - vorher war wenn ein Eintrag zu einem Begriff vorhanden war der Name blau unterlegt und mit dem anklicken landete man dann automatisch beim Lexikoneintrag - daher sind ja auch die ganzen verschiedenen zu den einzelnen Beiträgen eingefügten weiteren Namens-Bezeichungen die ich überall mit einbringe eigentlich vollkommen witzlos da nie was angezeigt wird)

__ Wasserassel (müßte eigentlich farbig da stehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Nov. 2018)

Ahhh, cool Frank..dann machen wir das halt so...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wasserassel.41877/
Na das tönt ja prima, wenn sie jetzt aktiver sind und sich auch vermehren...
Dann sind die Chancen ja größer als im Sommer..das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht....
Und was schlägst Du vor, wie ich sie am besten fangen/ködern kann?
Als Start wären so 50 Stück perfekt...aber auch 10 wären besser als nix...
Auch im Hinblick auf die Geschlechter...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Nov. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Naja, unter gleichbleibenden warmen Bedingungen, also über 15° wäre das schon möglich,das die durchgehend Junge bekommen?...wäre auch zu testen...


Nach unserem Lexikoneintrag vermehren die sich im Winter.....?

40 Tiere für 30 Euro....Mensch und bei mir frieren die jedes Jahr in der Regentonne kaputt.


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Nov. 2018)

Hei, jo. so ist das wenn man das Monopol hat ;-)
Aber der Preis ist zu hoch....ich glaub nicht das da viel geht...
Aquarienvereinsmitglieder und ich haben auch darüber diskutiert, welche zu bestellen, waren uns aber einig, das wir lieber selber Tümpeln gehen.
Andererseits kenn ich das, wenn man Lebenfutter verschickt...
Es ist ein Haufen Arbeit und man kriegt es nicht gedankt.
Das mache ich aus Enthusiasmuß, nicht, weil es sich lohnen würde...
Wenn wenigstens die Unkosten reinkommen, ist man schon gut dran.
Wasserasseln sind glaub ich auch nicht so einfach zu fangen und einzupacken.
Da wird man schon eine Weile rumtun...
VG Monika


----------



## Majestic222 (19. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir einer von Euch vllt. sagen wie ich an Wasserasseln komme? So einfach kaufen kann man diese ja scheinbar nicht. Ich habe bereits danach gegoogelt. Gibt es denn eine Nährlösung die man ansetzen kann damit diese sich eventuell entwickeln? Würde auch gerne welche versuchen zu züchten.
Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Jan. 2019)

Hei, kenn nur einen der Wasserasseln zu unmenschlichen Preisen verkauft.
Da bleibt einem nix anderes über, als selber zu fangen...
VG Monika


----------



## Majestic222 (19. Jan. 2019)

Hi Monika,

wo könnte ich denn deiner Meinung nach fündig werden und diese selber fangen?


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Jan. 2019)

In jedem Teich mit Blättern würde ich sagen sind Wasserasseln.

Manche Wasserwerke haben echte Probleme mit den Tierchen in den Wasserleitungen. Ist für den Menschen und das Trinkwasser nicht schädlich aber eben unschön.


Majestic222 schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne welche versuchen zu züchten.


 Entwickeln werden sie sich nicht nur in Nährlösungen.
Vermehren sich ganz einfach in jeder Regentonne mit Blättern drin, wenn einige Tiere eingesetzt werden. Oder eben in jedem Teich.




Biotopfan schrieb:


> Wie ködere ich die jetzt am Besten, hat jemand einen Tip?


Habe eine kleine Plastikflasche mit Fischfutter gefüllt und auf den Boden meiner Regenwanne (Maurerkübel) gelegt...da waren so 10 Tiere dann nach zwei Tagen drinn.


----------



## Majestic222 (20. Jan. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> In jedem Teich mit Blättern würde ich sagen sind Wasserasseln.


Also in meiner 5-jährigen Fertigteichschale habe ich noch nie Wasserasseln gesehen, daher dieser Anzuchtgedanke zur weiteren biologischen Unterstützung. 



> Entwickeln werden sie sich nicht nur in Nährlösungen.
> Vermehren sich ganz einfach in jeder Regentonne mit Blättern drin, wenn einige Tiere eingesetzt werden. Oder eben in jedem Teich.


Und wenn ich noch keine Tierchen habe, wie entwickeln sich diese? Die kommen ja nicht irgendwie aus der Luft geflogen 
Kann man eine Nährlösung ansetzen aus der sich diese dann entwickeln? Vllt etwas Mulm vom Teichboden und etwas abgestorbene Blätter einige Zeit lang in einem Eimer stehen lassen? 
Ich habe leider keine Regentonne sondern nur eine unterirdische Regenwasserzisterne  In dieser befinden sich auch keine Wasserasseln. Das weiß ich so genau da diese im letzten Sommer komplett leer war und ich diese von innen mal gereinigt habe.


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Jan. 2019)

Hei, das ist wie mit Wasserflöhen.
Die werden zb. im Gefieder von Vögeln von einem Gewässer um andern befördert.
Bei Moina hab ich das auch schon erlebt, da hab ich aber die __ Wespen im Verdacht, das da mal Winzlinge mitgereist sind. Da besteht bei mir nämlich reger Flugverkehr im Garten.
Mit Wasserasseln ist das ehr nicht zu erwarten. Dafür sind sie zu groß.
Man muß sich halt ein Gefäß damit animpfen.
Wobei ich nicht verstehe, wie die in ein Wasserleitungssystem kommen und von was die leben? Biofilm?
Im Mom ist mein Teichlein ja zugefroren...im Frühling ist denke ich ein guter Zeitpunkt mal die Zucht auszuprobieren.
Was sie in meinen Aquarien anstellen werden, weiß ich nicht...
Ob sie Laichräuber sind? Nahrungskonkurrenten für meine Garnelen?
Ob sie dann im vorgesehen Becken bleiben? Oder ich sie aus Versehen in alle verteile? Man wird sehen...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Jan. 2019)

https://www.researchgate.net/public...serasseln_in_Trinkwasser-Versorgungsleitungen


----------



## Biotopfan (22. März 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> In jedem Teich mit Blättern würde ich sagen sind Wasserasseln.
> 
> 
> Habe eine kleine Plastikflasche mit Fischfutter gefüllt und auf den Boden meiner Regenwanne (Maurerkübel) gelegt...da waren so 10 Tiere dann nach zwei Tagen drinn.



Das ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen bin...wird sofort ausprobiert


----------

